# 2015 REGULAR Raffle Prize Winners...



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Earlier than I expected to be able to get to you, below are the 2015 *Regular* Raffle Prize winners.

If you won, please PM the person who donated the prize to make arrangements to get your prize.

If you want to see the pictures of the various prizes, here is the link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/235546-sm-rescue-raffle-prizes-so-far-week-2-a.html

Thank you all again for participating and for making 2015 a successful Rescue Raffle year. Congratulations to all of the winners:aktion033:

xo
Kim and Tyler


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 1*

Prize #1 Won by non-member Monica Whitehead-Ticket #323 (donated anonymously)

Amazon Gift Card $25 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 2*

Prize 2 Won by Plenty Pets 20-Ticket #280

Amazon Gift Card $25 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 3*

Prize 3 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #334

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by mdbflordia (Mags, Boo and Zach)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 4*

Prize 4 Won by Polly's Mom-Ticket #466

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 5*

Prize 5 Won by Sophie-Ticket #376

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 6*

Prize 6 Won by Cyndrae-Ticket #247

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 7*

Prize 7 Won by Fur Babies-Ticket #212

Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 8*

Prize 8 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #457

Dog Leash Holder-donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 9*

Prize 9 Won by Bard and the Boys- Ticket #354

Yeti Chew (for large dog) and an Etta Says Crunchy Duck Chew-donated by [email protected] (Harvey and Sophie)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 10*

Prize #10 Won by 3maltmom-Ticket # 224

6 toys (3 Teeney Tiney Kong toys and 3 Sineez –donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 11*

Prize 11 Won by non-member Elaine Michels who graciously participated in our raffle--friend of Pat and Susan who put us over the top to reach our goal--YAY:aktion033: Ticket #528

#11 Hip Doggie Harness/Leash Size XXS-donated by Maddy’s Mom (Joanne, Lacie and Suki)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 12*

Prize 12 Won by Tiffy-Ticket #365

#11 Hip Doggie Harness/Leash Size XXS-donated by Maddy’s Mom (Joanne, Lacie and Suki)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 13*

Prize 13 Won by Donnad-Ticket #362

Stainless Steel "Stay Dry” Water Bowl-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 14*

Prize 14 Won by Angel's Mom-Ticket #252

Stainless Steel "Stay Dry” Water Bowl-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 15*

Prize 15 Won by Matilda's Mommy-Ticket #203

$25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 16*

Prize 16 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #462

$25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 17*

Prize 17 Won by Snowbody-Ticket #274

8x10 Custom Made Wood Picture Frame (4x6 picture insert)-donated by kd1212
(Kim and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 18*

Prize 18 Won by Elaine Michels-Ticket #526

FouFou "Monkey" PJs--size med-donated by kd1212 (Kim and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 19*

Prize 19 Won by Angel's Mom-Ticket #254

2016 Metropolitan Maltese Rescue (MMR) calendar (when it becomes available-around 11/2015)-donated by mom2Bijou (Tammy, Benny and Emma)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 20*

Prize 20 Won by Maggieh-Ticket #287

2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 21*

Prize 21 Won by Sophie-Ticket #375

2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 22*

Prize 22 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #448

Pink dress size small-donated by Matilda's mommy(Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 23*

Prize 23 won by Cvardiman-Ticket#327

Pink coat size small-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 24*

Prize 24 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #336

"Dog House" bed-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 25*

Prize 25 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #464

12 Egyptian Baby Washcloths and Eyewash-donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 26*

Prize 26 Won by Sylvie-Ticket #311

Hand painted Maltese on Luau Beverage Holder-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 27*

Prize 27 Won by Polly's Mom-Ticket #474

Custom Dog Tags Designed and Donated by michellerobinson (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Lil Bit	)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 28*

Prize 28 Won by Snowbody-Ticket #392

Custom Dog Tags Designed and Donated by michellerobinson (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Sasha and Lil Bit	)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 29*

Prize 29 Won by Sherry-Ticket #231

Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations again to all of our winners and a special thanks to all of our members who doanted such wonderful prizes:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Woooeee congrats to all the winners and the winner of the big heart award goes to Kim for taking this on and giving Lynn an break! Great job.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you my dear friend Mags:wub:

Special Prizes up next...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 29 Won by Sherry-Ticket #231
> 
> Doghouse Bed and Stuffed Lamb Toy-donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)


Oh wow, we're so excited! Riley and Sissy will have to fight over it!:chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! :aktion033:wow that's a lot of prizes.:aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SOOOOOOOO Exctiting!!!!! Thank you Kim & all who donated to the rescues and for the PRIZES!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners....and huge thanks to those who donated to make this event so much fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:We won a couple of prizes :chili::chili: And I'm so thrilled that Elaine, who put us over the top, Monica, rescue coordinator extraordinaire and Edie won too. Thanks again Kim. This is so wonderful. You made our nights!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thrilled, and thrilled for everyone, but especially thrilled for the fluffs who will be cared for.
Pm me with your addresses and I'll get your gifts in the mail in the next couple days.

Kim thank you for taking on this raffle:wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wow! Kim you did an amazing job! I've never seen a contest conducted so quickly and so efficiently. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 5 Won by Sophie-Ticket #376
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowball)





kd1212 said:


> Prize 6 Won by Cyndrae-Ticket #247
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowballl)





kd1212 said:


> Prize 7 Won by Fur Babies-Ticket #212
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowball)


Congratulations, ladies!!! I am so happy for all of you!!!

You can contact Marti and make arrangements to place your orders. You can choose whatever style, color, and fabric your heart desires. That includes if you wish to have your fluff babies name or initials included. 

Have fun and enjoy!! 

Marie


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Never enough Tanner Togs...Thanks Mags :chili::chili::chili:



kd1212 said:


> Prize 3 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #334
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by mdbflordia (Mags, Boo and Zach)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My babies are gonna LOVE this bed Paula!!! Thank you so much for donating it!!! I'm so happy that we were all able to get together to help the rescues again this year :chili::chili::chili:



kd1212 said:


> Prize 24 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #336
> 
> "Dog House" bed-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 20 Won by Maggieh-Ticket #287
> 
> 2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Thank you Sue and Tyler - "Double Dipping" for rescue - what a great idea!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All you lucky peeps who won a Tanner Tog can go to the FB page (don't have to be on FB to access it) and choose what you'd like to have made. If it's posted, it's available. If you like the fabric but want it made in a different style, no problem. You can message me on TTogs or PM me here.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow fantastic - pm me your email addresses for the amazon cards, and I will get the e-certificates to you right away.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! Kim you did an amazing job! I've never seen a contest conducted so quickly and so efficiently. :aktion033:


Thank you so much for saying that--it means alot:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 13 Won by Donnad-Ticket #362
> 
> Stainless Steel "Stay Dry” Water Bowl-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


i am so happy to have won this bowl! Thank you so much.

Thanks to Kim for doing a great job! Congratulations to all the winners and thank you to all that donated a prize!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow!! I won a prize! 

Thank you Kim for all the hard work you did for such a wonderful cause<3


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you Marie!!!! I'm so excited!!! What a wonderful prize!!!! 
Linda



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Congratulations, ladies!!! I am happy for all of you!!!
> 
> You can contact Marti and make arrangements to place your orders. You can choose whatever style, color, and fabric your heart desires. That includes if you wish to have your fluff babies name or initials included.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, Sue!!!! Can't wait for 2016!!!!!

Linda



kd1212 said:


> Prize 21 Won by Sophie-Ticket #375
> 
> 2016 AMAR calendar-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 7 Won by Fur Babies-Ticket #212
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by Snowball Pie’s Mommi (Marie and Snowaball)


I've had my eye on a little dress from Marti!!! Thank you so much Marie and Snowball!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 15 Won by Matilda's Mommy-Ticket #203
> 
> $25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)




:wub:THANK YOU SUE:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

This is so exciting! Congrats to all the winners! :chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I just realized that we won! 
We are so lucky - so many wonderful prizes!!!
I guess it is a good thing that I have an excessive number of little dogs to share in the goods. :aktion033: 
I just can't believe how lucky we are!
Thank you to Kim! What a wonderful job you have done! 




kd1212 said:


> Prize 8 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #457
> 
> Dog Leash Holder-donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)


Thank you Mags! Super cute! This is going in the mudroom, right next to the door, so my husband has no excuses not to put the leash back where it can be found! Ha!



kd1212 said:


> Prize 16 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #462
> 
> $25 Gift Certificates for AMAR's Stephanie Smaltz Hair Bows (winner's choice of ribbon and bows)-donated by Snowbody (Susan and Tyler)


Thank you Susan! This is a wonderful gift. We are going to be fancy for the upcoming holidays! Thank you so much!




kd1212 said:


> Prize 22 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #448
> 
> Pink dress size small-donated by Matilda's mommy(Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


Oh Paula, how pretty! Daisy is going to look beeee-u-ti-ful in this dress. It has to go to Daisy, because she is my only angel! 



kd1212 said:


> Prize 25 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #464
> 
> 
> 12 Egyptian Baby Washcloths and Eyewash-donated by Sylvie (Sylvie and Mimi)


Thank you Sylvia! This is a wonderful prize! Henry is still battling the tear stains a little bit. Those facecloths look so soft and gentle. Thank you so much!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a reminder to those who have won prizes. Please get in touch with whomever donated your prize so they can get it out to you. 
In my case, Paula (Matilda's Mom) - Stephanie says she hasn't heard from anyone who won the bows. I sent Steph's email address to you but not sure you got it. Get in touch with me if you haven't got the address. Kathleen - I just sent you a reminder. And Linda (Sophie) I sent you a reminder that I need you to PM me your address for the calendar. Thanks:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got home from vacation last night and Georgie's special dress from Marti was waiting for us! We LOVE it :chili::chili::chili: Thanks Mags & Marti!





kd1212 said:


> Prize 3 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #334
> 
> Custom Tanner Tog’s Maltese Dress or Vest (Winners Choice)-Deisgned by Marti-donated by mdbflordia (Mags, Boo and Zach)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Paula...we love the bed! Georgie says "Thank you so much" Auntie and "we hope your surgery is a huge success" :chili::chili::chili:

turn up the volume so you can hear her personal "Thank You"





kd1212 said:


> Prize 24 Won by LydiaTug-Ticket #336
> 
> "Dog House" bed-donated by Matilda's mommy (Paula, Maddie and Matilda)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She looks beautiful in her dress!!!I love that little face peeking out of the house.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful dress and I love the bed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> I just got home from vacation last night and Georgie's special dress from Marti was waiting for us! We LOVE it :chili::chili::chili: Thanks Mags & Marti!





lydiatug said:


> Thank you Paula...we love the bed! Georgie says "Thank you so much" Auntie and "we hope your surgery is a huge success" :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> turn up the volume so you can hear her personal "Thank You"


Great prizes. And I just love the dress. It looks perfect on Georgie!!!:chili:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely adorable! Love the bed too!


----------

